# Slunger Hollow Productions new DVD



## slunger1 (Mar 30, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

The link for the trailer doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## bfahl (Aug 25, 2007)

*The Link is working now!*

These just keep getting better and better......keep up the good work!


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Ordered......


----------



## ELDRICK (Dec 13, 2006)

Ordered videos hey you guys going to have the 3D shoot this year I made it down a couple years ago and had a blast


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

congrats. hope those Athens bows worked well for ya'll. cant wait to see the footage.


----------



## slunger1 (Mar 30, 2004)

Our Bow Shoot will be Sept. 11-12 this year and the Athens bows did the job, I love my Athens.


----------



## sdeland (Jun 27, 2006)

Picked this up on Sat. at the Ohio Deer and Turkey Expo. Excellent as always! Keep up the good work. Be sure to watch the bloopers at the end as they are always classic!

Stan


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

Looks awesome!


----------



## gitzitfish (Feb 15, 2004)

Picked it up at the Ohio Deer and Turkey Expo, actually I picked up a bunch of yours this weekend off of the "bargain" table. Our booth was right around the corner from you guys, we were set up selling our dvds as well. I haven't watched it yet, but really looking forward to it. Congrats on the new one!

Clint


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Is the girl with the black hair that was at the Expo in the new video??


----------



## slunger1 (Mar 30, 2004)

Yes, that is John's Wife Jackie. This was her 1st year hunting and she took a great 8pt.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

slunger1 said:


> Yes, that is John's Wife Jackie. This was her 1st year hunting and she took a great 8pt.


John is a lucky man.


----------



## slunger1 (Mar 30, 2004)

Be sure to check out the deal we have on our older Fair Chase Whitetail DVDs. Go to www.slungerhollow.com.


----------



## rgecko23 (Jul 7, 2009)

ttt for a awesome group of guys


----------

